# (NY) GMHR MHR WR SR 'Tucker' available for stud(fox red)



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

A beautiful fox red coat, strong muscle definition, and a face and head that typifies the male labrador retriever. Going 4 for 4 to earn a Started Retriever title in 2004, and then earning 2 legs towards his Working Retriever title that same year. Spring 2005 he finished his WR and completed his MHR in September. A strong presence in a nice package, Tucker has an overly strong willingness to please attitude, as well as a retrieving desire that rivals no other. A gentleman in the duck blind and a calm partner in the goose field. 
His eyes are clear/normal CERF # LR-39848, 
Hips - OFA Excellent # LR-151535E24M-PI,
Elbows-Normal # LR-EL29503M32-PI, 
CHIC # 29405, 
CNM Clear # LR-CNM06-134-M-PIV 

Tuck achieved his MHR at just over 2 years old and his GMHR at just over 4 years old.

More pics, pedigree and contract can be found at http://castleheightsgundogs.tripod.com/id3.html


----------

